# impala interior kits



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

doeas any1 sell a complete interior kit for a 63 in light gray?


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

They have them on classic industries, ciadella interiors, cars inc.... I'm sure there are more. not sure which is best, i was going to make a thread.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

djart81 said:


> They have them on classic industries, ciadella interiors, cars inc.... I'm sure there are more. not sure which is best, i was going to make a thread.


classic industries don't have light gray ill look up ciadella interiors ....


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

ciadella interiors has any color needed


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Hit Mr Impala on here. He is an Authorizes dealer for ciadellas interios AND he knows his impala shit. U can find him alot under vehicle parts. He does chrome plating also. Brent Reese AKA MR IMPALA.


----------

